# 2004 Outback 28 Rss



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

**SOLD** Great 1 owner trailer. New tires, New brakes, packed wheel bearings, new awning, good batteries. Several mods. Has been a great trailer for our family, we have slept as many as 7 in it with no issues. Clean white cabinets, with green upholstery. Comes with Prodigy brake controller and Equil-i-zer hitch. We pulled it easily for several years with our Expedition, can be towed with any 1/2 ton size vehicle. We have had several great campouts with this trailer and we hate to see it go, but we have to get something larger. $8500.00 OBO. I will have pics to share. Email [email protected] **SOLD**


----------

